# Classic Kuwahara MTB's



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

I've only seen one Kuwahara MTB from the mid 1980's, I was wondering if anyone had any pics they could share?


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*Kuwuhara*

The guy over at bicycle tutor shows repair tips on his Kuwuhara.

http://bicycletutor.com/tune-up/


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Thy're out there and they are pretty nice. Usually chrome... and it seems like they are always in great shape. They made some great trials machines as well. They are below the radar of most collectors, but I'd snag one in a second. Too bad they didn't stay in the game.. what a missed opportunity with the name they had from BMX.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

nice, thanks Schmitty, someone have one to show? My curiosity is killing me. I have a few Kuwahara BMX, I love the idea of a chrome Kuwahara MTB! Like a giant LaserLite!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*best I can do for you...*

crappy picture, sorry..it's not mine.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

wow, the angle of the rake on that is huge. any idea of what model it is?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a Puma..


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

any info on a Kuwahara Linx or a Kuwahara Ranger? I think both were 1986 models and probably a few other years too.


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Here's mine..*



Ringer said:


> I've only seen one Kuwahara MTB from the mid 1980's, I was wondering if anyone had any pics they could share?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304648

Unfortunately the SS conversion was killed by some a_hole road rage driver, lucky for me the original stock '86 is still here.

I have been away a while, glad to see lots of threads...

cheers

dmc


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

those are cool, and 2 of em! nice.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

any chrome ones?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

just do a google image search for "Kuwahara MTB", I tried it and several older bikes were among the results.


----------



## Unicornz0 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ringer said:


> I've only seen one Kuwahara MTB from the mid 1980's, I was wondering if anyone had any pics they could share?


Here is a Takara Conquest mountain bike made by Kuwahara in Taiwan, probably a 1989.
I got it from the 3rd owner. The seat is not original. Tig welded, Biopace cranks, 18 speed.


----------



## OldRustyChain (Jun 24, 2009)

I purchased this Kuwahara Sierra back in (about) 1987 or 1988 -- purchase price at the time was about $950 if memory serves me correctly (the Sierra XT model was a bit over $1100). I saved up for months and then waited for several weeks after ordering it before it arrived at my LBS. Ironically, I thought that this would be the last bike that I'd ever purchase (there's about 3 more bikes that I'd currently like to get).

The bike featured a quad-butted chromoly frame, Tange fork, Rolls seat, and full Shimano Deore components (at the time, Deore was a knotch up from LX -- Deore XT was at the top of the heap).

The bike is virtually stock except that I shortened the handlebars, added a Hite-rite (a popular accessory at the time), a Blackburn rear rack, and I changed the hand grips. It also used to have Specialized toe-clips. The bits of rust that have accumulated on the frame and components weren't stock either.

I rode (pounded) this bike hard for several years on and off road but it's been hardly ridden over the past 15 or so years. I've recently got back into cycling (bought a Kona Dew FS) and am currently planning to clean this old Kuwahara up a bit, add slicks and fenders, and convert it into a rainy weather commuter. The bike is still amazing solid and rides great.



























































































-----


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Black Deore crank. No something I've seen much.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I had a wine red Kuwahara Apollo from about 1984, my first actual ATB. Nary a picture anywhere of it.


----------



## Ringer (Apr 20, 2006)

that sierra is sick. thanks for the pics everyone, keep em coming


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I work with a guy named Kuwahara, so I've noticed the name a few times. I'll snag a pic if I run across another.


----------



## daverham (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bought a Kuwahara trials bike on Craigslist (24-inch wheels). The ad said this....

"...very rare factory prototype designed by Kevin Norton who was the only American star (that I know of) in the world of observed trials in the 1980s... Despite being a prototype the bike has the level of detailing and finish typical of production bikes. The only clue to the contrary is the skid plate which is obviously band-sawn out of solid block of nylon..."

I've asked the guy for more info, like how he knows that it is a prototype, etc...

Here is my blog post about it: http://www.velotopia.org/archives/entry/i-got-this-rainbow-bike/


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

daverham said:


> I just bought a Kuwahara trials bike on Craigslist (24-inch wheels). The ad said this....
> 
> "...very rare factory prototype designed by Kevin Norton who was the only American star (that I know of) in the world of observed trials in the 1980s... Despite being a prototype the bike has the level of detailing and finish typical of production bikes. The only clue to the contrary is the skid plate which is obviously band-sawn out of solid block of nylon..."
> 
> ...


Very cool find. Good to see it getting used as intended too! :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice find....right in my own backyard and I missed it  When did you grab that up? The guy I bought my Raven from has a Kuwahara but I think it's a 20"..it also has the nylon chainguard.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It must be trials week. Another cool vintage trials bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## gpnt (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a vintage kuwahara mountain bike from 1985,the frame numbers tell you the year just like the bmx bikes,mine is black with a grey headtube will post pics very soon,mine must be the US model,in canada they were identical apart from have an apollo badge on the headtube check flickr:kuwahara 84 and someone has the canadian version,if anyone has the catalogue I would very much like a scan.would also like to know the model.thanks.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

OldRustyChain said:


> I purchased this Kuwahara Sierra back in (about) 1987 or 1988 -- purchase price at the time was about $950 if memory serves me correctly (the Sierra XT model was a bit over $1100). I saved up for months and then waited for several weeks after ordering it before it arrived at my LBS. Ironically, I thought that this would be the last bike that I'd ever purchase (there's about 3 more bikes that I'd currently like to get).
> 
> The bike featured a quad-butted chromoly frame, Tange fork, Rolls seat, and full Shimano Deore components (at the time, Deore was a knotch up from LX -- Deore XT was at the top of the heap).
> 
> ...


ORC that looks great:thumbsup:

I have a Shasta which appears to be from the same era though I'm having difficulty finding any info on it. Looks like it may be a lower end model but does share some of the design cues as yours.


----------



## OldRustyChain (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Kaiser, I think the Shasta was one or two models below the Sierra -- there was only one model above my bike, the Sierra XT (which had Deore XT components).

Edit: typo


----------



## kenkatesh (Mar 10, 2010)

*Kuwahara Alley Cat II*

I bought this Kuwahara Alley Cat II back in the late 80's. At the time it was called an All Terrain Bike. This one has the SunTour components. I've replaced the tires, grips, seat, rear cassette and added clipless pedals. I have since broken the left crank arm and will probably have to replace both the left and right along with the axle since I can't find a crank arm that will fit it.

I still ride this bike and have really enjoyed it. I was glad to come across this forum and share some photos of my 'beater'.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Did Kuwahara become KHS?


----------



## kenkatesh (Mar 10, 2010)

Kuwahara is still around and they make BMX bikes. They no longer make road or mountain type bikes.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

Here it is in action at Mammoth about 1986-87










rest of the photos here.


----------



## cobbsie (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh my!!

That Sierra looks remarkably like my first ever mountain bike!!

It was indeed a white Kuwahara Sierra!
weighed 3 stone (and yep it balanced beautifuly on the shoulder!)

It got a nickname of being 'the flying bedstead' as I hoiked it up mountains round N Wales and flew down them again on it!!

It was truly amazing....took a right thrashing though I did lovingly wash and spray after each outing....but it remained solid as a rock!! though it raised a giggle or two from my obviously more trendy mates with their Specialzed and Orange bikes....(at least the wheels never crisped on my Kuwahara boys!)

I wish I'd never sold it on for a Rockhopper of my own....it never did feel the same!


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

OldRustyChain said:


> I purchased this Kuwahara Sierra back in (about) 1987 or 1988 -- purchase price at the time was about $950 if memory serves me correctly (the Sierra XT model was a bit over $1100). I saved up for months and then waited for several weeks after ordering it before it arrived at my LBS. Ironically, I thought that this would be the last bike that I'd ever purchase (there's about 3 more bikes that I'd currently like to get).
> 
> The bike featured a quad-butted chromoly frame, Tange fork, Rolls seat, and full Shimano Deore components (at the time, Deore was a knotch up from LX -- Deore XT was at the top of the heap).
> 
> ...


Sweet ride! Thanks for the memories...haven't heard Kuwahara in years....:thumbsup:


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I used to ride/race a sierra XT back in the days! it was a sweet bike, looked like that white sierra execpt it was black with a ink seatube and green lugs...weird color but was a nice ride.


----------



## OldRustyChain (Jun 24, 2009)

That old Sierra has now been hybridized into a commuter...


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is mine on a recent trip, sporting a bizarre 4 speed setup


----------



## Sliverboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Kuwahara Sage. I bought it new in the late 80's, it sat around for a number of years and recently (last couple of years) I converted it to a commuter bike. 
I'll try to get some pictures up.


----------



## halsencrew (Oct 30, 2008)

mine is way different looks a little like the white one but has brake mounts underneath on rear and its two tone blue and white


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I love it when this thread gets bumped..... there is just something about that white Sierra.....

EDIT - when its in non-commuter mode...


----------



## HappyHumber (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys, just stumbled across this thread in researching my recent kerbside cast off find. I don't know how much, if at all the Aussie models varied from other countries; but here's my "new" pride & joy

circa 1986 Kuwahara Aries. Dated according to Shimano date codes - need to cross check the frame serial number.

Considering it's nearly 25 years old, it seems pretty original and in reasonable and quite serviceable condition. These pics are as found. I initially thought it was some sort of tourer set up (which it would make good one I'm sure) but when I realised it didn't have braze ons for the rack it clicked what I had.

I have since pulled off the rack and the perished gum walls, but happily re-used the heavy thorn proof tubes as they still held air fine. Repacked the wheel bearings and cleaned the drivetrain.

Longer term plans, rebuild the wheels with stainless spokes, replace the headset with a better aged Kuwee example I have, replace surface rusted but otherwise functional cables and give the bars an Oxalic bath 

Beautifully lazy & comfy to ride. Itching to bomb some hills on it. Nothing too technical though I think 


ST (ctc) = 58cm
TT (ctc) = 59cm
wheelbase = 111cm (!!)
Sugino VP triple crank 
Shimano Light Action RDL523 Rear Der.
Suzue solid axle, high flange hubs
(pics link through to slightly higher res versions)

 
 ​


----------



## Back in the Saddle (Jan 9, 2011)

*1983 Kuwahara Lion*

New member here. I just picked up a Kuwahara Lion, and in my search for information, I found this forum. I thought I'd share my project. I'll post two photos here. Enjoy, and I would love any comments about the 1983 Kuwahara Lion.










And here's another.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Solid first post, great lookin ride. Give us some info on the build.

and welcome to the jungle, some here eat thier young, the rest of us just enjoy bikes


----------



## Back in the Saddle (Jan 9, 2011)

*Info on the build?*

There was not a lot of build on my end. I bought someone else's project. Almost all the work was wire brush and cleaning cloth. A bit of wrenching to re-lube the bottom bracket and replace the cranks.

I found it in a consignment shop for $75. It already had the Specialized drop bars and leather lace-up bar wrap. That's what sold me. It had modern cranks that did not match the bottom bracket, so the Suntour Mountech front derailleur could not shift beyond the inner chainring. It came with the correct Sugino AT crankset, but that had been hammered off at the consignment shop. I found in my basement (a complete other story!) a Sugino GT crankset, and with that installed, the Mountech worked fine.

I put some leather dye on the bar wraps and saddle, cleaned the brake hoods with degreaser, put on the fat street tires and the wing nut front axle nuts, and added the .357 magnum valve caps.

It has SR Laprade racing seat post
Suntour Mountech FD2700 front derailleur
Suntour XC 6300 rear derailleur
Suntour ZE sealed bearing hubs (how I dated the bike).
3 × 5 gearing
stainless steel cable housings
Dia-Compe cantilever rim brakes
Araya RM25 26" rims
Jim Blackburn rear rack


----------



## HappyHumber (Jul 26, 2010)

That's awesome, Back in the Saddle. I just love the drop bars with those 2.5"(?) MTB tyres!!! Per my earlier comments about thinking mine was a tourer when I first found it - I couldn't but help wonder what it'd be like with drops (what I normally ride on the road) I don't have the heart to break mine up for another build as it's so original.. It's damn comfy as it is, though I've done a little bit of firetrail & road bombing on it since my first post, I don't think I'd want to ride it any great distance with the just the flat bar.

But going off on that tangent... I just recently also noticed that Rivendell are making their "Bombadil" frames & reproducing bars in very very similar style these early/mid 80s style MTBs. Check out the blurbs here on the bikes and here on the Nitto Bullmoose bars. They know how to spruik these machines


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks like a fun ride!


----------



## Back in the Saddle (Jan 9, 2011)

*Some more story and photos of the Kuwahara Lion*

Guys, here's some more eye candy at my forum. I'm in a local bike club, and posted more detail there. But since this seems to be the only Kuwahara mountain bike forum in the galaxy, I'm sharing! Enjoy.


----------



## Geozia (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to the group... Was looking for references for my old Kuwahara bike and stumbled across this place. 

I purchased this bike in the spring of 1986 in Albuquerque, NM from a local bike shop. I've ridden off road in NM but mainly used it to commute to class while in graduate school at Texas A&M. Now, years later I'm using it to pull my twins around and take them to the park!. This is the only mountain bike I've ever owned. I'd guess I've probably put between 5000 and 10,0000 miles on it. It's on its third set of tires. New peddles, handle bars, seat, and rear sproket. Has the original breaks, cables, wheels, shifters and paint.

I'll try to post some better pictures in a few days. I had no idea there were others like it out there. i have no idea what model it is - i'll have to look when I get home. I was looking online because I've been thinking about getting a new one - maybe a 29 or something. Kind of hate to bring a "new girl" home for fear of making this old one jealous LOL. After all, she still works just fine.


----------



## donny the hack (Jan 18, 2011)

*mass in vancouver canada*

just check vancouver craigs and you might find many different models i think the dealer for canada was based out of there ? fred deeley i have about thirty to fifty come through my hands a year so if you have any questions that are killing you i might be able to help out donny


----------



## donny the hack (Jan 18, 2011)

*crome*

ps most i see are not crome but a few are donny


----------



## junior88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I know how much you guys like that white Sierra 

Here is my Kuwahara Sierra. It was my dad's that he bought new in 1984 in Vancouver. This thing has got ALOT of street and road miles. It's been well taken care of, and I ride it on rail-to-trails and some singletrack.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

Schmitty said:


> . Too bad they didn't stay in the game.. what a missed opportunity with the name they had from BMX.
> 
> -Schmitty-


They did make a run at things. in the early to mid 90's they were distributed by a company called NBS (national bike systems?) up in western canada. NBS closed their doors in the late 90's and kuwahara faded. From there, Asama (of richmond bc) picked them up. they are very commodity and are not in the ranks of klein or anything like that anymore. Asama still distributes them, a guy named Victor i beleive.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I'd still like to get my hands on an 87 Kuwarhara Jaguar


----------



## gf1979 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've owned this for about 15 years..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't know anything about the 4.5 Savage, but I'd been hunting for a project bike and found it at the local bike co-op:


And have now turned it into a dinglespeed with 2.35 Big Apples:


----------



## Unicornz0 (Apr 9, 2009)

gf1979 said:


> I've owned this for about 15 years..


That's a nice bike. Which model is it? I can't read the decal on the top tube.


----------



## Bone Machine (Mar 16, 2010)

My '87 Sierra XT - All original except saddle and tires:


----------



## gf1979 (Aug 23, 2011)

Unicornz0 said:


> That's a nice bike. Which model is it? I can't read the decal on the top tube.


Blazer.

Thanks for the compliment. I've picked up another one today and I'll post pics soon for those few people interested.


----------



## gf1979 (Aug 23, 2011)

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

'85 Alley Cat. I know... a ladies frame, but it does have Araya 7x's and D/C 980 Canti's!


----------



## heeroyuy01195 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if there was ever a Kuwahara Scamp mountain bike? I know that there was a Scamp BMX bike but did they ever produce a mountain bike under the same name?


----------



## papakeith (Feb 12, 2013)

I recently picked up a 1988 Kuwahara Eclipse, orange and black original paint. Hubs, crank, derailleurs, shifters, etc are all Deore and rims are Araya RM-20 polished aluminum. I am assuming that this was a fairly high end bike in its day. Does anyone know where I can find specs on this bike? I'm trying to find out whether the frame is chromoly or just plain old hi-ten steel. There is no label on the frame identifying the material.I don't' know whether the label is missing or if there never waa one in the first place. 

I should have the bike finished in a week or two. I'll try to post some pictures then.


----------



## Jeremy907 (May 23, 2013)

Here's my Kuwahara Savage. Looks like it has a date stamp of 1-89.


----------



## Jeremy907 (May 23, 2013)

And I apologize the portrait/landscape mix-up.


----------



## doctor-bond (Sep 8, 2008)

I like old Kuwaharas: they have inventive and well-put-together frames. This one has an 88 serial number, but I don't know which model it is.



















That Mixte is cool.


----------



## ehender (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Folks..
I was just doing a bit of research on my bike and looking for info on a possible next buy.
I currently own a Kuwahara X50. I have only rode it once or twice a year since 1993. Prior to that I was riding aprox 100 to 200 k's per day. Changed from an outdoor job to an desk job. Now I'm retired and want to get back into riding but because I'm so out of shape and heavy I don't want to damage the Kuwahara. So I'm looking for something with mountain type tyres that will get me into shape again. Currently looking at MEC, Mountain Equipment Coop, where they have some bikes that might do the job but I do not see their brands here.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

ehender said:


> Hi Folks..
> I don't want to damage the Kuwahara. .


Do not worry, these bikes withstand much abuse:thumbsup:!



(bike on the right) 35 kg of luggage (and me, 70kg) speeded over an 10 inches stumbling without any damage. No surprise, the frame hits the scale at 2,9kg:blush:.


----------



## staxx (Jul 28, 2013)

*Kuwahara*

Can`t believe some one was throwing this bike away. Not many around . this was a great bike for it`s time . I like where the back breaks were put out of the way and super light.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Have any of you heard of a Kuawhara Summit Grande? It appears to be an early to mid 80's mountain bike judging by the huge frame & component group . I'll post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Probably been posted before, but hopefully not. I saw this at Whistler two weeks ago, and wow is it ever in great shape.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I picked up this little gem recently. Looks like it's hardly been ridden. Some new cables and a clean and polish is all it needs.


Kuwahara Cascade by SaddleUpBike, on Flickr


----------



## ElliotN (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey there folks! "Darned New Guy" here. I have come into a Kuwahara, and I started out to learn at least "what the heck is a Kuwu&#8230; Kawu&#8230; thingie?" I've found the basics, about the BMX bikes and some such, and by golly, here is a whole forum thread about their rare mountain bikes!

And I just read that I should be able to determine the year from the frame number. But I have either gone blind or stupid, because I cannot find a frame number. Where did they hide that?

It is a Kuwahara Ranger, with Suntour gearing - 18 speeds if the rear cogs are correct. The rear rim is Araya, but the front is not, so no telling. Scott handlebar, Aero cranks, original saddle on grooved post. Cantilever brakes, if I have learned that terminology correctly. 22" frame height.

I ought to have cleaned it up for the picture, but&#8230;. It looks quite functional, except the tires are two seconds away from exploding.

So&#8230; what do I have here?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> I picked up this little gem recently. Looks like it's hardly been ridden. Some new cables and a clean and polish is all it needs.


nice tires, let me know if you are going to modernize your rubbers!


----------



## cuda70gt (Oct 25, 2014)

Back in 1983/84 I had a Kuwahara Sierra almost exactly like the one above, same colour. I miss that bike. I have a Kuwahara instinct which is a great cruiser but I would give almost anything to get an 83 /84 sierra again.
if anyone has one or knows of one, I pay top $$$


----------



## concordino (Mar 6, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> I picked up this little gem recently. Looks like it's hardly been ridden. Some new cables and a clean and polish is all it needs.


Pretty nice score.

Kuwahara MTBs are a little obscure in the sense you don't see that many around. Also a quick google search will reveal that most models are up for sale in Canada rather than in the US.

Also if you look into the models... the European marketed models seem to be completely different that what was on offer in North America.


----------



## mosun (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice Kuwahara's everybody!! I love them!! By any chance.. does anybody have any vintage IRC Racer 80x skin wall tires in 24"? I'm looking for a pair for my 1983 Kuwahara 24" Cruiser BMX... please let me know

thanks!!


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

Greetings from Switzerland,
In the 1980s, when Mondia, the traditional Swiss bike brand, wanted to enter the MTB market but had no experience in design or specification of the new breed, they sold Kuwaharas with the Mondia name before the model name on the top tube.







Here is a 1988 Kuwahara Mondia Cascade Road which I recently bought, and have worked a bit to return it close to the original spec and condition. Sorry about the poor phone pics, but I'm waiting to re-route the front brake cable through the stem and swap on skinwall tires before a more structured photo shoot.








Enjoy!
The Kid


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello again,
Kuwaharas seem to have grown on trees here back in the 1980s. Here is another one which followed me home earlier this week.







This one is a Mondia Cascade Cross. Interesting to contrast the masked paint transitions on this one with the fading paint on the previous Cascade Road I posted.







For looks, bullmoose bar/stems always beat slingshot stems with separate bars. However, ergonomically, unless the bend of the bullmoose bar has been well positioned for upsweep, I find the opposite to be true.







If I am not careful, I will end up with two or three more over the next week. Help!
Enjoy,
The Kid


----------



## shamobius (Jul 26, 2014)

*Kuwahara Impulse*


----------



## zimtuff (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi ,new here. My 1987 Kuwahara Aries. I bought it in Perth Western Australia Ive had its since new but it hasn't been ridden for 10 years . I got it out of storage yesterday ,pumped the tyres up and cleaned the chain and it was like new again. Most of its original except for the gear selectors, gear sprocket and rear tyre
These were real quality bikes.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## jeremyb (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a Kuwahara frame/fork in my garage. If anyone's interested in buying it, I can get pictures of it. Has the lugged fork --- not unicrown.


----------



## qizen (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello guys, I was doing some research and found this place as a good resource! I recently discovered this Mondia Cascade Road in a old warehouse/antiques shop, asking for love. I guess it was left by a tourist some years a go, since this japanese ladies are extremely rare in Portugal. Will start some easy restoration and put this baby on street again.


----------



## brugola (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi everybody, this is my Lion(ess). I recently bought it in Poland. Upgraded with Shimano Biopace and Suntour XC9010 accushift 3X6, the XC 6000 was fit on MTB tandem...















Maybe I'll have to replace the original headset, some advice? This can be fit?

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/headsets/tange-levin-cds-1-inch-satin-silver-steel-cup-threaded-headset/


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ you actually need to be careful with kuwahara headsets, because some of them use JIS crown races, while others might use ISO.

I had an '89 and bought an ISO headset, and the cups fit fine in the frame, but the ISO crown race would not fit on the unicrown fork.

It's been a few years since I looked at this so I don't remember all of the details, but there are some headsets sold with ISO cups and a JIS race. I think Velo Orange has one, and this tange one comes up when I google:

https://harriscyclery.net/product/tange-passage-1-threaded-headset-27.0-crown-race-1628.htm

So it's probably best to measure the fork first. I think Sheldon Brown has all the answers:

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/cribsheet-headsets.html


----------



## brugola (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you for the link, newfangled, so first I will try to replace the bearings caged with these (5/32")









if they do not work I will search a complete headset.
The problem is just an annoying creak that maybe I can solve with a bit of grease, unless the head-tube races are damaged...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ loose bearings will always be better than cages. Even if the headset is indexed and notchy, switching to loose bearings will often fix that.

The only reason I replaced my headset was because I couldn't get it adjusted properly. Instead of two locknuts, it had one locknut and then a piece that you needed to grip by hand. It may have worked when it was new, but by the time I got it it was impossible.


----------



## OchoCero (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Sierra XT with an amazing paint job. I think it's an '86.

Chainstay brakes and Kuwahara branded seatpost and roller stem.


__
https://flic.kr/p/25045016068


----------



## brugola (Dec 5, 2017)

The first of the serial numbers is the year of manufacture mine is 88 04 29364...


----------



## osaka (May 6, 2020)

Hi, i have a kuwuhara aries from approx 1989, i think i only have 1 photo n will get some help to do a post. I thought it was a great bike at 17, an upgrade from bmx,s. I had to pay it off being approx $700 n earning 100 a week. Always had comments about the oval shaped front sprockets n where the back brake was located. It,s the only one i,ve seen to, glad i looked up the old bikes.


----------



## TarinaLynn (May 27, 2021)

ElliotN said:


> Hey there folks! "Darned New Guy" here. I have come into a Kuwahara, and I started out to learn at least "what the heck is a Kuwu&#8230; Kawu&#8230; thingie?" I've found the basics, about the BMX bikes and some such, and by golly, here is a whole forum thread about their rare mountain bikes!
> 
> And I just read that I should be able to determine the year from the frame number. But I have either gone blind or stupid, because I cannot find a frame number. Where did they hide that?
> 
> ...


I am only 8 years late... but hey, maybe someone else will find this helpful in the future.

The Kuwahara Ranger is found in their 1989 German Catalogue:







http://kuwahara-family.brieger.blog/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Kuwahara-1989.pdf


----------



## Daver721 (Sep 20, 2021)

Ringer said:


> I've only seen one Kuwahara MTB from the mid 1980's, I was wondering if anyone had any pics they could share?


----------



## JimJohnson (Jan 27, 2021)

Ringer said:


> I've only seen one Kuwahara MTB from the mid 1980's, I was wondering if anyone had any pics they could share?











1985 vintage kuwahara cascade 22“ - bicycles - by owner


fully rebuilt new cables and greased the headset and bottom bracket. 22“ top tube 22“ seat tube



vancouver.craigslist.org




I saw this one today


----------



## Mrsedgwick40 (9 mo ago)

da'HOOV said:


> *best I can do for you...*
> 
> crappy picture, sorry..it's not mine.


That's not a kuwahara


----------



## Ehertov (9 mo ago)

Hi got a kuwahara mt cruiser that i have had for ages, but don't know if it's worth keeping and restore it or should I get rid of it. Maybe some of you guys know anything about this bicycle.


----------



## savvas (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Folks from Adelaide, Australia, I'm glad to be here at long last! 

I have an 'Apollo' Kuwahara cruiser-style mtb, dating I think from the '80s. Labelled only 'Kuwahara' with no model name I can see. Has a 'Fred Deeley Cycles' sticker & another from a Victoria, BC cycle shop so I assume imported to & sold in Canada. Also has a rising-sun 'Factory Kuwahara Osaka Japan' sticker on the seat tube & the remains of a single rising-sun 'Kuwahara' label on the top tube as well as the main Kuwahara labels on the down tube. It's about 21" CC with slack angles, horizontal TT & a 'semi-biplane' fork crown - that is the gap between the top & bottom 'plates is not actually open. I've seen early Tange forks identical to this one. There's a rather peculiar (& apparently original) wire 'chain protector' loop welded to the top of the right chain stay. Dropouts are cast with double eyelets all around. Rear dropouts are _vertical_ with an OLD of 135mm - a combination I find interesting for such an old mtb!

I have absolutely no recollection as to where I got this frame from. When I acquired it the rear mech hanger had been sawn off. I welded a grafted bit from one of those bolt-on hangers on as a replacement with restoration intentions but life got in the way & the frame has spent the past few years stashed away with all my other bike detritus. 

I'd now like to get the old girl up & rolling but much as I'd like to keep the original sparkly blue paint, she does have some serious looking rust around the BB & on top of the tubes & stays. Does anyone have any idea where I could get replacement stickers for this bike? I'd be mainly after the Kuwahara & 'rising sun, Factory...' stickers. I'm also keen to know what model this might be & what year it was made? Apart from the Kuwahara headset & Shimano BB there were no original parts on the frame! The s/n appears to be 'T2K1186' (uncertain about the initial 'T'). Any ideas as to what parts it would have had originally? 

Many thanks, Sam.


----------



## Lady3m (8 mo ago)

Hello from Finland. Im neebie so bare with me and my english ☺ Day before yesterday I found two Kuwahara MTB's in local driftstore and bought them both on a whim for 65 euros (about 68dollars) Can anybody tell something about them 😊 Far as I can tell they are 90 and 91 models but nothing else, so any information would be much appreciated.
Edit: im looking for some info on these two because i love them and me and my hubby are goin to ride these bikes as much as we can. But im interested to find out more of them so I can keep the best care of them as possible. And as original as I can 😊


----------

